# 3 inch full or not?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

this gun my dad gave me is chambered for a 3 inch full. he gave me also 50 rounds of shotgun shells. the shells say 3-1 1/3- 7 1/2

what do these markings mean?

can they be used in the shotgun since they arent a 3 inch shell?

the shell measures 2 1/4


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The 3 represents the powder charge which is 3 dram. The 1 1/3 is the weight of shot which is 1 1/3 ounce. The 7 1/2 is the size of the shot pellets. If the shell measures 2 1/4 then it is actually a 2 3/4 inch shot shell. Shells are measured full length after they are opened/fired.

Some manufactures no longer list the dram measurement on the shell or box but instead list the fps (feet per second). Some shotgun shells have nothing on them but the size of the shot. Everything is listed only on the box.

Your shotgun will safely shoot 2 3/4" and 3" shells. You'll probable find yourself shooting 2 3/4 shells more than anything else.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

The first number on your shell is the amount of powder (3 dram equiv), the second number is the amount of shot in the shell (1 1/3 oz.), and the third number is the size of shot (7 1/2).

Your gun is made to shoot 2 3/4" or 3" shells. I will not comment on a 2 1/4" shell, I've never seen one. You can buy a box of shells for $5.00.
I would not shoot those shells, they might be worth some money. Do they have any thing stamped on the brass end?

Full is the choke inside the barrel. If this gun is older I would not fire steel shot through it.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Gohon, you beat me to the punch, I got a phone call mid post. I didn't mean to be reduntant.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ok ive got plenty of normal shells...just wanted to make sure. those otherones that i got are Peters high velocity rustless long range hard hitting smokeless shotgun shells with the new peters crimp
back of the box says made by remington

has a dupont stamp

looks like an old box


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Peters shells have not been made for quite a while, they may have some value as collecter shells. Same with the box, a full box in good shape is what many are after, but many times people are looking for a few rounds to fill out a box.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

say u wanted to buy a box of those rounds. in well mint condition.

how much do u think i could sell a box for?

dont give me an under estiamte im not gonna sell them... i just wann aknow what they are maybe going for


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There are a number of sites that have old ammo listed in an auction style. See if you can find the type of box and shell you have! Without seeing the box or shells and the conditions they are in, I would not even suggest a price.


----------

